# The michelin crossclimate – the first ever summer tyre with winter certification



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Key information

A turning point in history...In May 2015, Michelin will launch the MICHELIN CrossClimate in Europe, the first summer tyre with winter certification.

The new MICHELIN CrossClimate is the fusion of summer and winter tyre technology - technologies which until now were thought to be incompatible.

The new MICHELIN CrossClimate delivers safety with simplicity and economy. The motorist can drive throughout the year, regardless of weather variations, with just one set of tyres: MICHELIN CrossClimate.

The MICHELIN CrossClimate is a truly innovative tyre as it adapts to different climatic situations. It is the only tyre which combines the advantages of summer tyres and winter tyres.
◾It brakes in short distances on dry ground.
◾It has the highest European label rating of "A" for wet braking.
◾It is certified for winter use, identifiable by the 3PMSF (3-Peak Mountain Snow Flake) symbol on the sidewall of the tyre. This means it can even be used in countries where fitting winter tyres is a legal requirement.

The MICHELIN CrossClimate tyre is the epitome of the Michelin Total Performance ethos: one tyre with summer performance, winter performance, energy efficiency and comfort. The CrossClimate is a stunning addition to Michelin's existing catalogue of summer and winter tyre ranges - the latter still being important in certain markets and under certain conditions.

The MICHELIN CrossClimate sets new benchmarks by combining three technologies:

1. An innovative tread compound Firstly the tread area is extremely supple and increases the ability of the compound to adhere to the slightest roughness of the road surface under all conditions (dry, wet, and snow) Secondly, a new material beneath the tread optimises the energy efficiency of the tyre by reducing heat generation. Michelin's engineers have reduced this heat build-up by introducing the latest-generation silica into the rubber mix - thus improving the fuel efficiency of the MICHELIN CrossClimate.

2. The combination of a unique V tread pattern with new 3D interlocking sipes This unique V tread pattern, with an evolutionary angle, optimises grip on snow:
◾Laterally, due to the angle of the central area of the tread
◾Longitudinally, due to the angle being more flared in the shoulder areas

3. New self-blocking 3d sipes The V tread pattern is combined with new self-blocking 3D sipes - ultra-wavy, varying in thickness and with complex geometry, these full depth sipes produce a claw effect on snow and thus increase traction.

The vertical and lateral undulations provide the self-blocking function, binding together for greater rigidity in the tread block. This results in improved tyre stability, whatever forces it faces: longitudinal force when braking and accelerating and lateral force when cornering. As a result, driving precision and general dry weather performance are improved. With this combination of advanced technologies, the overall rigidity of the tread is enhanced which not only improves driving precision on dry ground but also maximizes tyre life.

This blend of advanced technology, plus the presence of EverGripTM technology in the shoulder, delivers excellent performance on snow, precision in the dry, and longevity.

The innovative combination of bevel-edged tread blocks with high-performance sipes ensures optimum contact with the road surface to improve dry braking performance. The design also combines the addition of these bevelled corners with complex and full-depth sipes for excellent braking and traction on snow.

To create the CrossClimate, Michelin put its knowledge of driver behaviour at the heart of the development process. Michelin's goal is to provide the most suitable tyre for every application and every type of driving. This approach is put into action in three stages.

1. Understand Motorists face unexpected weather changes, rain, snow and temperature drops - sometimes in the same hour. The solutions they have available today, or the attitudes they adopt, do not address those challenges fully. According to Michelin's research it appears that: 
◾65% of European motorists use summer tyres all year, jeopardising their safety in cold weather, snow and ice. These figures are 20% in Germany, where regulations require winter tyres to be fitted in winter conditions, and 76% in France, where there are no regulatory constraints (Source GFK - Study European consumers behaviors - 2014)
◾4 in 10 European motorists view the seasonal tyre change as a constraint and leave it until the very last minute to change (Source Ipsos - Purchasing Behaviors Winter Tyres 2014/2015). Those who cannot or do not accept the cost and inconvenience refuse to put winter tyres on their cars at all
◾3% of drivers in Germany and 7% of drivers in France use their winter tyres all year, compromising dry braking, particularly in warm weather, and increasing fuel consumption.

2. Innovate Innovation allows Michelin to achieve the perfect balance between advanced technology and use. Each year, Michelin invests more than 640 million euros in its R & D activities, carries out 75,000 tests among its users around the world and surveys around 11,000 tyre buyers.

3. Deliver The new MICHELIN CrossClimate meets an ongoing need for safety and mobility.

When it is launched in May 2015, the MICHELIN CrossClimate will be available in 23 different sizes from 15 to 17 inches, covering 70% of the European market. Further sizes are scheduled for 2016.

The new MICHELIN CrossClimate delivers safety with simplicity and economy. The motorist can drive throughout the year, regardless of weather variations, with just one set of tyres: MICHELIN CrossClimate.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't think you can really gain the performance of a summer tyre (say a pilot sport 3 as these are good every day "summer tyre" with something like a Alpin 6 winter capability... sounds like a posh all season to me.

Doing some research I find little to go on the internet 

only one picture and some blabbering in french!










Might be a solution for people who live more up north haha


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

xJay1337 said:


> I don't think you can really gain the performance of a summer tyre (say a pilot sport 3 as these are good every day "summer tyre" with something like a Alpin 6 winter capability... sounds like a posh all season to me.


maybe but could be the answer to a lot of peoples issues as having the rating of a winter tyre but also the use of a summer tyre saves the issue of having two sets of wheel for some


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

An innovative rubber compound:
For the tread: an innovative material ensuring optimal grip. This specific material has the flexibility
to enhance the rubber's ability to match every single variation in road surface, regardless of the
temperature. Grip is optimized regardless of the conditions (snow-covered, wet, dry). Thanks
to these characteristics, the MICHELIN CrossClimate obtained the best possible rating, “A”,
indicated on the European label, rating wet braking.
A new material, under the tread, improves the tire's energy efficiency due to its ability
to resist heat build-up. Consider that with each rotation of the wheel, the tire is deformed
under the weight of the load as it makes contact with the road. As its structure is deformed,
the components heat up and some of the energy transmitted by the engine is lost. Michelin’s
engineers have been able to reduce this heat build-up by incorporating new generation silica
into the rubber compound, thereby reducing fuel consumption with the MICHELIN CrossClimate.
The combination of a unique V-shaped tread with new self-blocking 3D sipes.
This variable angle unique V-shaped tread optimizes grip on the snow:
- For lateral forces thanks to the specific angle of the central part of the tread.
- For longitudinal forces thanks to the wider angle of the shoulder areas.
This V-shaped tread is combined with new self-blocking 3D sipes. Extremely wavy,
varying in thickness and geometrically complex, these full-depth sipes have a “claw”
effect on snow, thereby improving vehicle traction. The vertical and lateral waves in the
sipes have a self-blocking function. This means that they work together to give the tread
blocks greater rigidity. The tire is more stable as a result, no matter what forces are acting
on it, whether longitudinal force when braking and accelerating or lateral force when
cornering. This improves steering precision while at the same time enhancing dry road
performance in general. Thanks to this combination of advanced technologies, the rigidity
of the tread is improved, promoting both steering precision on dry roads and tire durability.
It is for all these reasons, these observations of driver behavior, that the Michelin CrossClimate
tire is a new offer that is comparable to no other. This blend of advanced technology, plus the
presence of EverGripTM technology in the shoulder, delivers excellent performance on snow,
precision in the dry, and longevity.


----------



## szladob (Jun 5, 2013)

Would be interested how does this differ from the ultrahigh performance all season tyres that Michelin has been selling in the US for a long time... When I called them here in the UK why are those not available, they told me the only way to go in Europe was to have 2 sets (summer + winter), even in South England with the 2-4 days of light snow per season.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

It'll probably sell well in countries where winter rated tyres are a legal requirement. saves swapping, and the need for storage space for the spare set.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Its good to see some development of an all season tyre, but sales of all season tyres in the UK are probably lower than winter tyres (very limited offering, public knowledge almost zero).

For those with the average family car / hatchback its a good option if you need to access europe in winter conditions, and legal requirement for the snowflake rated tyre.

Not sure I'd want them on a high performance car though - specific summer and winters still my preference.


----------



## nickyd (Jan 16, 2014)

szladob said:


> Would be interested how does this differ from the ultrahigh performance all season tyres that Michelin has been selling in the US for a long time... When I called them here in the UK why are those not available, they told me the only way to go in Europe was to have 2 sets (summer + winter), even in South England with the 2-4 days of light snow per season.


II understand that it's the ambient temperature which affects tyre performance. Winter tyres work best at 7 degrees C or lower. For the odd days of snow I advise a set of Snow Socks.
N.


----------

